# Best Boat for 25K-30K



## Big Boy (Apr 6, 2005)

I would like your opinions on what you would think the best boat for the money is. I would like a boat to go offshore 10-20 miles, must be new, have a top, include trailer and all extras including tax to wrap it up at 30K max. Let me know your opinons. 

Thanks
Ed C.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

I don't think you could anything much over a bay boat for 30K max. So I suggest you scratch "new" off the list. Secondly, 10-20 miles offshore is going to get boring after about one season unless you're fishing out of Florida or some exotic location in latin america. Might want to look at something that gives you the ability to go out further if you decide to.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

If I only had 30k to spend on a boat this is what I would do, and it is just my opinion. I would hire a guide because you do not have to pay for a boat, gas, bait, rods and reels, ice, regular maintenance, and all the other expensive things that come with a boat. If you have friends that are willing to split the cost with you it will end up not costing all that much money. Guides usually have a lot of honey holes to that produce nice fish offshore. I am not a guide and not trying to promote guides, just an opinion.


----------



## Pete Rose (Jun 21, 2005)

*Nope...uh Uh...no Way*

You won't find anything I would fish out of for 30K. You want a BIG boat you need a BIG wallet. Even a Large Bay boat that will go offshore is going to run youclose to 40K. Heck a 200 costs 15K by itself! You might be able to get the boat for 30, without any electronics, or top, or any accessories.

Good Luck!

CC


----------



## BigJake (Jul 1, 2004)

*2 makes*

Sea Boss and Dusky both make a (+-)21' center console model that would be good for fishing 20 miles or so, probably further than that. Both boats are also w/in your price range of up to 30k _brand new _with power.
www.seaboss.com www.dusky.com
Good luck, 
Jake..


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

I know you said new but there is a 22 seapro listed by Marlintini on the classifieds. This boat looks like it came off the show room floor. I'm sure it can be had for your price range. here is a link

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=23800&highlight=marlintini


----------



## kingkatcher (Aug 31, 2004)

If you want a bluewater boat in that price range, go used with a quality hull. I got a 2000 24' Hydra-Sprorts Vector with twin 175's fichts a year ago that was in your price range. Before then I had a 22' Hydra-Sports Ocean Skiff (no liner) that would be considered the type of boat you are looking for new, and let me tell you, this Vector kicks that Ocean Skiff's a** when it comes to the end of the day and your not all worn out and beat up. I know you don't have the nice extended warranty that the new boats have, but if you get a quality boat that will last a while, your still money ahead if you have to repower in a few years compared to buying new. Just my .02


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

Do as i do, find a nice used offshore boat hull and power it with what ever your wallet decides. custom tops can run from 1400 on the cheap side on up to 5k with upper station. Much much more for larger boats. But if you want new look for a bay boat with high sides and bow that comes up higher unlike alot of standard boats.


----------



## gregd (May 26, 2004)

Or do as I did, call Boatarama in Pompano Beach, Florida and price a Trophy. They are the 2nd largest Bayliner dealer in the world and their price was $14k cheaper then the same exact boat from a Houston dealer. Shop around the U.S. and don't get stuck on Texas boat dealers. I even had warranty work done by a dealer in Bryan, Texas.

I have no clue what they are selling boats for now but I still doubt you will get a decent offshore boat from Boatarama, new, in the price range you are looking. I also agree that if you get over all the work involved in owning a boat and still want to own it and make payments after a few years, you will want something that will take you out further, and safely. So used is probably the ticket.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

if you can find someone with an 04/05 model, this boat with a 150 optimax was under $30k a few months ago. It is probably the best crossover boat you will ever be able to find and still be able to tow with a 1/2 ton v8/suv v8. It floats in 10" of water and I would have no problems running 60-80 miles off shore in it (after adding a little kicker). If anything it's too big for $30k. Also look at the 22ft panga. Very seaworthy and well under your budget. Why pay for vinyl and chrome that doesn't help catch fish one bit. Ride will impress you. Arlon
http://adcache.boattraderonline.com/6/7/6/79352476.htm

PS since I got mine and started posting real info about these fine unique boats, prices have jumped 10% in about 3 months.. Go figure..

Also as Greg said above, look past the front door. I got mine from a dealer in MS. It was a 300 mile drive but worth every mile. He had a "left over" 22ft panga when I was there. A very fine boat by the way. You owe it to yourself to at the least, go look at one. Arlon


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

.


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

For your price range, used is the best way to go for sure. You can find a boat that is 1-3 years old in your range. Not only that you can get much more used boat for 30k than new. Boat prices have really gone up in the last few years, so $30000 does not go very far in the new boat market. there are advantages to used. First off, used boats are generally rigged with electronics so that will save you a couple of thousand right off the bat. Somebody mentioned marlintini's sea pro. That would be a perfect example. Also, buying new does not mean that you are getting a perfect boat. Mistakes can be made when new boats are rigged. Buying a used boat can mean that these mistakes and other bugs have been worked out already. Be patient and find the boat that works for you.

If you still insist on new, then I would recommend the 21' sea chaser, 21' sea hunt and the 21' cape horn for starters.


----------



## Coastaltim (Sep 9, 2004)

Don't buy a big boat with one motor. Buy a smaller boat with 2 motors. I messed up on my first offshore purchase. Buy a hull for a couple thousand and spend 28,000 on new 4 strokes!


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

There are a couple boats at American Yacht Sales in Dickinson which could interest you. One is a 2004 19' Key Largo with a 115 yamaha 4 stroke. They are asking 16900 but I am certain you can shave off at least 1K from the price. This would be fine for the jettys and small trips offshore. 
Another is a 1996 23 Century walk around with a 250 Yamaha. Has a nice hard top as well. Asking price of 14900. You could run this keeping in mind you could always replace the 250 with 2 115 - 150hp in the future. I don't like Centurys but based on the price it seems people are buying them. 

Usually when buying a boat from a dealer everything should work. If it does not you can negotiate even more.

I read an article stating Boats depreciate almost 50% in the first two years. Buy a 3-4 year old boat at a good price, use it for 2-3 years and sell it for what you paid or more.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I agree with everone that says buy a slightly used boat with two motors, the bigest one you can get for the money you want to spend. If that means buying a boat cheap with no motors and powering it with brand new motors with warranty then do that.


----------



## 4-eyed gadwall (Jul 14, 2005)

Panga boats are in your price range


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

When buying a used OB be sure to leave enough room in your budget to replace them tomorrow unless they are still under warranty...


----------



## 3Sheets (May 21, 2004)

*21 Vip*

Eagle Marine in Fort Worth has a 04 (never titled) ~21' VIP w/ twin Yam 115, T-Top, trailer. Not sure what else it includes but can find out (or you can call them too). It may be just above your price range out the door but should be priced WELL below market.

Scott


----------



## SurfMeister (Aug 5, 2004)

*Well I Got Mine for $30K New*

I got my Sea Pro 206CC with a 150 4 Stroke Honda with a T-Top, Trim Tabs, Dive Ladder, Compass, last year for right at $30K. I then added $3k worth of electronics. I have taken my boat out 37 miles comfortably and will be taking it out 40 + miles this weekend. Don't let everyone make you think you need to buy a bigger, used boat. If you want new, like I did, you can find a boat for your price range, but will have to settle for a mid-tier boat SM


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

I paid $25k for my Sea Chaser Offshore 2100CC (made by Carolina Skiff), out the door. Mine was a new leftover (it was a previous year's model but had never been used). Anyone that has been in it will tell you that it's plenty seaworthy for 10 - 20 and we regularly take it 50+. Busha in Matagorda used to sell them and I think there was a place down near Sea Brook that had them also. If it has to be new and you want to go offshore, this is probably going to be the only boat in your price range. It's definitely the best boat I've seen for the money.


----------



## Marlintini (Apr 7, 2005)

*boat for sale*

thanks capsized and manintheboat for the plug. marlintini is still for sale and through the month of august, i will sell it for 32500. give me a call if you are interested. here is the link.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=23800&highlight=marlintini


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

You are welcome, marlintinti. One more thing for Big Boy to remember is that as soon as you drive a new boat off of the lot, it becomes a used boat. Let somebody else take the depreciation hit. It just makes senese.


----------



## Mike in Woodlands (May 21, 2004)

I like my Logic (now Triumph) 21 cc.
I think the new ones are in your price range w/ 4 stroke 150 Tee and double axel trailer.

Not perfect, but I like the ride and ease of clean up. Like Arlon, I am an "early adopter".

If you can breake away from the buy new thought, you can save some real money. The advise given on this thread has much more value than the price you paid for it.


----------



## disgusted (Feb 16, 2005)

Man in the boat just got the deal of the year. you missed out by about 2 months. The boat he bought came from florida and I got it for about 20k under list. It was a new boat that they never sold, then they went bankrupt and I bought it at a forclosure auction. Try bentboat.com They have new boats and motors from time to time. but watch out for the used ones. most of them are hurricane damaged or recovered stolen vehicles. Most of the ones that are stolen have enough stuff stripped on them that it will cost you more to fix it than the boat would cost new.


manintheboat said:


> You are welcome, marlintinti. One more thing for Big Boy to remember is that as soon as you drive a new boat off of the lot, it becomes a used boat. Let somebody else take the depreciation hit. It just makes senese.


----------



## 1st_rate_mate (Oct 12, 2004)

*$.02*

Need twin engines for offshore.
Single engine with kicker sufficient for up to 25nm range.
(25nm range max for US Boats towing service)
I suggest you consider 200-300nm range if you want YFT or Marlin off Texas gulf coast. You have to travel a bit to get to deeper/cooler water.
$30k will not purchase NEW anyhull/trailer with twin offshore seaworthy.

If I were putting $30k into a project (which all boats are - new or not)
here is one I like:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/28-Bertram-Flybridge-Cruiser-Twin-260HP-Mercruisers_W0QQitemZ4564543759QQcategoryZ26432QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Be sure boat is currently insured (reflecting recent independent hull inspection)
Plan to put $15k modernizing engines (Buy new crate motors with fuel injection) and replace the generator.

You can scare together autopilot and newer radar from <$1000 if you look.

I looked at 240 sf of teak planking the other day for $400. The rest look to improve over time.

Or, plan to spend $250k + to get a new copy of one of these.

[email protected]


----------



## jhuddleston (Feb 8, 2005)

Buy my SeaCat 25,000


----------



## marlin chaser (Jul 14, 2004)

I bought my new 22'6" Proline with hard T Top, 200 Merc (2 stroke), lowrance gps/finder, Standard VHF, 4 wheel aluminum trailer with brakes for under 30 K from dealer in Homasassas Springs, FL. Same boat was quoted at $40K in Houston. Morale-check prices in Florida!!!!! It was worth a 2 day trip to pick it up. 

I know every one these days wants two engines, but hell, I went offshore of Destin (30-50 mi) for 5 years in a 21' single engine Glastron. (After flying a single engine prop plane over N Viet Nam, that was a pice of cake LOL)


----------



## RBravo (Feb 8, 2005)

Ed--Very good advice. Take a look at http://www.boattraderonline.com/adsearch/boatsearchprocess.html
I found an bought my 1990 Mako 261 from a lead on this site. Been sailing on or fishing from used fiberglass boats since 1974 and that material does not wear out. Find a model you like and focus on the condition of the hull and engines, particularly the engines. If you are thinking of re-powering an older hull with four-strokes, make sure the additional weight will not bury the stern!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*There Is A Boat On The Market...*

There ia a boat on the market that I like.....in fact I bought the 19 foot bay model. Look at Cape Craft boats and power it within your price limits. You should consider smaller twins if you are going to fish offshore though. Twin 115 yamahas may be the answer you are looking for. If you are interested give Bob a call at 281-238-0060 at Sport Marine in Richmond. This boat is foam filled, self-bailing, and solid. I have been looking seriously for three years and I finally decided to buy the cape craft. He also deals in evinrude and johnson, but I went with the yammie. This is a family run business and I have thoroughly enjoyed and appreciated doing business with them. 
Don't get me wrong....it is not a Boston Whaler, but it is 20k cheaper. I have caught many a fish out of a cheap boat when the guy beside me was in the expensive boat and caught nothing. I guess that to some folk the more expensive boat looks better, but conspicuous consumption is left up to the rich folks.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Big boy, you may want to look at the 25' shoalwater, rigged right, it will run in 7 inches, easly get up in 13 inches and it works & handles great offshore! I run a Evin. 200 H.O., top speed is 44 mph by g.p.s., cruse 37 mph to 38 mph, 2.8 to 3.0 mile to the gallons , which is great!. Want to test run one, make it down to baffin and I will hook you up (Poco Loco lodge, 361-774-7710), or call steve bell (361-983-4134). You can get into one in the low 30's or look @ our pro guide boat, it will be for sale after cast & blast dove season !


----------



## bronco (Mar 6, 2006)

*maycraft makes a 20' boat that might be in your price range*


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes there is, A Polar 22, has just about everything on it. Travis Marine sold these as a FishMaster. It has the highest bow of any boat in her class, under console head, lighted bait well , and mega storeage. I saw one in the 05 boat show and a guy had one in Sabine. This unit was under 30 with a T.


----------



## Ono Loco (Aug 4, 2005)

wait and buy a Star/or SKA prize boat - brand new 21' Contender - it will be in your price range (no top) and will get you where you wanna be with no worries.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Ron Hoover Marine in Seabrook if they don't have it they don't make it..


----------



## mahiseeker (Jan 26, 2006)

I'll sell you mine, but closer to 40k. I bought this boat used. The original owner, had it 6 mos., & then traded it in on a bay boat. I definitely didn't pay new price, but got a new boat for far less. Engine warranty till 2010. It had 40 hrs. on the engine, about 112 now, it's a 225 4 stroke Yamaha, I think it's around 18-20k new. Your main concern w/boats is the engine. Warranties are great, & especially these days-fuel effiency. My cruise speed of 30mph, with 3 guys, & full fuel is 7-8 gallons per hour. that's efficient. It's also a single engine on a 23' boat. It's perfect for 20-50 mile trips. According to manufacturer (which i don't totally trust), over 400 mile range w/109 gallon tank, at cruise speed. I like to troll a lot, so i probably only burn around 2-3 gallons an hour. I can run out 20 miles, troll all day, run in, & burn around 30 gallons. I do want to get out to the wahoo/tuna grounds, that's why I'm moving up in size. You should look at the whole package....warranty? engine & hp? quality of boat? electronics? trailer? where to store? how often used? can it be used in shallow water? amennities? ride? overall cost? easy to sell in the future?.....I'd look for a good quality semi-used 20-24' boat, some basic electronics, but especially a great engine-preferably 4 stroke! my 2 cents


----------



## RonBurgundy (Nov 21, 2005)

Pefect boat for what you are looking for......clean, well taken of.....and it will get you way bast 10-20 miles......to top it off, the price is right!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=53938&highlight=aquasport


----------



## Dunc (May 29, 2004)

23 Seacraft--see classifieds


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

Seriously,

Save your money and pay someone else to take you.

A. you will find you never have a big enough boat, and
B. you haven't begun to see the expenses that you are about to incur.


thank me later.....................


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Why did this year old post get drug back up? 
Are you still in the market? 
If so.. this one will do it and in your budget, no sweat..
http://adcache.boattraderonline.com/6/3/7/81249737.htm


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

*24'*

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=50289


----------



## Here Fishie (Aug 22, 2005)

Big Boy, 

If you would look at a used boat, I have a 1999 Shamrock 260 open for sale. I ran this boat out of Freeport for the past 4 years. I now have a job up in Denver. Looking to move this boat. I have it priced at 25.5K. Respond if you have any questions.

David


----------



## Kalamity (Sep 3, 2005)

Ed,

I would go with a Wellcraft fisherman 212, however it would need to be one or two years old -- still new. Check this one out at boattraderonline.com http://adcache.boattraderonline.com/6/5/6/78145456.htm There are a few others listed for under $30k

I used to own a Wellcraft, good solid boats and not too pricey; they come very close to the ride of a Whaler. Leave some money for a kicker.

Good luck.

Kal


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Jeez, people. Big boy has not been anywhere near this thread since last July. I think we can probably stop suggesting boats at any time now. 

Oh, wait a minute, time for a shameless self-promoting plug:

I drive a catamaran. You should get one of those.


----------

